# For the love of cheese



## smoked alaskan (Feb 18, 2016)

Hey All,

I noticed I was getting scary low on smoked cheese so I fired up my Amazen pellet smoker to bring order back to my universe.

2 lbs extra sharp orange cheddar, 1 1/2 lbs pepper jack & 2 lbs extra sharp white cheddar & stick of butter for my neighbor. Smoked about 5 hours using blended pellets.  It got a bit warm mid day for the butter so I had to pull it then put it back in for last hour as the outside temps dropped.













12734175_514151908792357_720311876141392055_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Feb 18, 2016


















12745710_514151925459022_4149384540697721643_n.jpg



__ smoked alaskan
__ Feb 18, 2016






                                                                                                                Grand baby approved


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice color!

Looks delicious!

Now the wait!!

Al


----------



## whistech (Feb 18, 2016)

That is some incredible looking cheese!     I bet it's delicious.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank ya Al !  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     Yep, the hard part has just begun


----------



## smoked alaskan (Feb 18, 2016)

Appreciate that Arlie, thank ya !  Won't know how it tastes for a couple weeks


----------



## antrocks22 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 18, 2016)

SA, Nice looking cheese  sir !


----------



## redheelerdog (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice cheese, very nice color - good eats for sure!













I would Eat That In 2 Seconds.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 28, 2016


----------



## disco (Mar 2, 2016)

Terrific cheese and incredibly wonderful grand daughter!

Points for good food and great cute!

Disco


----------



## foamheart (Mar 2, 2016)

I just tried my first round of cheese in 70 degree weather. It's a nice looking smoke. 

Question did you lose any oil? and if so how much? I am guessing not or there would be no butter there....ROFLMAO, ya know forget that last question.... Nevermind! LOL


----------



## smoked alaskan (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Antrock


----------



## smoked alaskan (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks much Moon !  Only sad part is, like so many smoked foods, there's NEVER enough !


----------



## smoked alaskan (Mar 4, 2016)

Thank ya RH ! It seems like 2 seconds is about as long as it ever lasts. Just can't get ahead of the power curve.


----------



## smoked alaskan (Mar 4, 2016)

Always appreciate your kind "feedback" Disco. That lil Lady has stolen my heart ( and she knows it ) !


----------



## smoked alaskan (Mar 4, 2016)

Interesting question FH, this batch went well. The outside temps were nice and cool. Howeverrrr ....

The next batch I started on a day that was forecast for cool but about 4 hours after I started smoking there was a problem. All was great when I decided to make a quick run to Wallyworld. The cheese had a light sweat going but the butter was looking good so I thought, " no problem".

When I got home I bout freaked, the outside temp had jumped 15* ( welcome to Missouri ! ), my beautiful cheese was oozing through the grates and the butter was a puddle down on top of the Amazin Smoker tray. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Might have been a blessing ha, the butter extinguished the smoker pellets thus keeping my cheese from totally running away.

I salvaged what I could of the cheese from that batch but learned a very valuable lesson.... summer approaches, smoke at night for cold smoke projects !


----------



## foamheart (Mar 5, 2016)

smoked alaskan said:


> Interesting question FH, this batch went well. The outside temps were nice and cool. Howeverrrr ....
> 
> The next batch I started on a day that was forecast for cool but about 4 hours after I started smoking there was a problem. All was great when I decided to make a quick run to Wallyworld. The cheese had a light sweat going but the butter was looking good so I thought, " no problem".
> 
> ...


      Sorry to hear about your cheese....


----------



## waterdogscbr (Mar 7, 2016)

Drawer is packed with cheese. Waiting for the night time temperature to drop so I can smoke. Looking forward to warmer weather but not yet. Let me smoke some more cheese. 













image.jpeg



__ waterdogscbr
__ Mar 7, 2016


----------



## jc1947 (Apr 21, 2016)

Outstanding color!


----------



## smoked alaskan (Apr 28, 2016)

Thank ya JC ! 

I'm currently nibbling on this batch, flavor and texture came out excellent.

Times is heating up here in Missouruh so I'm afraid until I mod my smoker so my AMPS isn't directly in my smoke chamber my cheese smokin days may be limited.

I have the mod figgered out, just haven't implemented it yet. Necessity being the Mother of invention, that day rapidly approaches !


----------

